# thoughts?



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Major Advise needed! 
When I receive Chloe she came with royal canine chi formula. It only rates a average on dog food advisor. So I asked for help on her and went with ZP. At first she LOVED it I would mixed the 2 together and she would eat ZP first. As have been slowly switching, I am about to discard the RC (she gets about a table spoon with ZP)She is eating that first and not finishing the ZP. WDYT? Does she not like? should I give her more RC mixed with the ZP or try something totally different? If yes, What do you suggest? Finish the transition and she will eat when she hungry? Sorry for all the questions! Thanks for you help!


----------



## ErinL (Apr 20, 2012)

I would just stop feeding the RC. If she's only getting a tiny bit then she should be fine. RC is coated so dogs will think its delicious. Kind of like m&ms. Except instead of chocolate, it's corn and byproducts.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

yes i agree stop the RC and go on to full ZP and she should Get used to it! if she dosent in aweek maybe re add in the RC or as i would recommend acana! XD good luck! x


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just stick with the ZP- she is just being picky, she will eventually eat it. The kibble is probably coated in fat, which makes it more appealing.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Well I personally think it is really easy... new food is (almost) always interesting and very jummie!!! dogs will eat it like crazy.
But... most of the times they get bored with it if they get it multiple days... so another food item is more interesting. (in your case the RC)
Same with the kibble, what you get the most, is less interesting......
I have seen it lots of times with my moms dogs, when she changes her dogfood....

i would finish the RC and only feed her ZP, like you said she will eat when she is hungry...


----------

